# Cai



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

im looking at getting a cai...I looked alot online and have found several but which is the best? I like the new era and the K/N but im worried getting rain water in the system...i also like the Lingenfelter and there CAI is enclosed so what is the best from prior experience?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i got aem for bling :cool


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a CAI myself,but in the end couldn't justify paying that much for VERY little if any real hp gain.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I got the Gravana Stainless Steel CAI. They provide nearly the same amount of hp, all depends on how you want it to look


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

deg04gto said:


> I got the Gravana Stainless Steel CAI. They provide nearly the same amount of hp, all depends on how you want it to look


one of the most worn out questions but i guess every noob wants to know. _most_ provide the same thing, not all. all of the ones that look the same are pretty much the same. the best bang for the buck is the "hardcore" thru the fender. if you're interested in racing (street or track) a _good_ CAI can make a difference. i've done a lot of back to back racing and street tests of traps and intake air temps. there is a difference.... i tend to like mine (tested the best) but you aren't going to find it anywhere.


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i really like the new era cai but will water get into the intake?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

huitt06 said:


> i really like the new era cai but will water get into the intake?


no but if it did it wouldn't hurt anything. it might even cool it off


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I purchased the typhoon k&n intake, and I'm pleased with the added growl on ecceleration and a little help in the horsepower, didn't expect to much but it looks good and sounds good.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i have the K&N and i like it, the plastic is cooler and easy to keep clean, it also makes a pretty gnarly subtle whistle that i think sounds pretty sick. 

i would recc the K&N but then again i didnt buy it. the one i have has a little plate thats supposed to section if off from the rest of the engine bay but theres nothing feeding it cool air unless you do what i've done, and take some cheap-o black plastic hose and run it from the made section down to somewhere below the bumper where it will direct cool air, ill get some pics if i can.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> no but if it did it wouldn't hurt anything. it might even cool it off


Honda can't say that! I just put a motor in a Civic with a K&N CAI in the fender that the guy splashed through a big puddle and sent a rod through the block!


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got the lpe and love it. It really whistles when you get on the pedal and it looks good under the hood.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Honda can't say that! I just put a motor in a Civic with a K&N CAI in the fender that the guy splashed through a big puddle and sent a rod through the block!


you have to gulp in a big amount of water to hurt an engine to a point close to hydrolock. my point was that some think water going into an intake hurts the engine. in fact a small amount of water can help in certain cases and in less than the hyrolock condition can actually help (<read). anyways, short of pulling in a huge slug of water it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i've used slight amounts of water to bust up carbon deposits...from a squirt bottle into the vacuum hose from brake booster to intake manifold. did this on the camaro couple times, just hold the RPMS up a little and add water and once you stop getting the really really thick smoke out of the tailpipes go run around a few miles and you can notice the difference, i've used sea foam on occasion in the same manner.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

That sounds interesting, do you then attach the actual filter to the business end of the cheapo hose and if so how and where do you install.under the fender well, it's a tight space. Let me know, thanks.


----------

